# dog food for bulking or muscles



## jgangsta (May 31, 2012)

wats a good dog food for bulking or muscles for my pit x mastiff


----------



## jgangsta (May 31, 2012)

or bully max pills or buffk-9 pills


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

we dont use anything like that.. most of the time the muscle comes from hard work.. genetics play a big role too


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

... ditto.
think of it this way. would a person get big and ripped just by consuming protein shakes? hell no. there's a significant amount of time and energy involved with those kind of results. more than exercise. it requires a training program.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

No supplements here just a raw diet and daily workouts ! Genetics do play a big part though!


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

all you need is a high protein food and good exercise, supplements are horrible for them, as there is absolutely nothing natural about it


----------



## MCANCELL (Mar 24, 2012)

Try MrChewy for good high protein dog foods, great prices too. No need for supplements


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Orijen is the highest I personally have seen. 36% protien I believe, but my pockets aren't deep enough for that. My boy is on Taste of the Wild and its 32% I think. 28 years old and my memory is already shot LOL!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

High protein doesn't equal building muscle nor does exercise entirely.. It is all by the name of genetics, if hindered through genetics the results wont be comparable to another.. Each dog is different and reacts differently to feeds and keeps..

All high protein diets of quality is a result of high amounts of meat content.. In dry feed, kibble.. High protein is a product of high meat content i.e more biologically appropriate feed than those with just a single or two meat sources.. Another factor is quality as not all meats are created equal.. With prices and expecting profits, many outsource and/or use very poor meat contents.. Another loop hole is meat flavoring but listed as meat content as the flavoring partially started out as "real" meat then broken down to liquid.

Also, if you are not working your animal (NOT just WP and sporting type) than going higher than 35% is really un-needed.. There are feeds that produce in the 40% range and Evo has one lean meat product rated at 50% however garbage feed thats overpriced for what your getting..


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Good post, KM. Also, kibble rated at that high a protein is much, much different for the body to digest then is actual (meat) protein. Meat, in it's raw form, contains a huge amount of water...... extruded and baked at 400+ degree kibble has all the water removed. It's apples and oranges.
If you are that concerned about feeding your dog that much protein, you are MUCH better served to go RAW or BARF rather than the high priced, high protein kibble on the market which is merely catering to people's ideas of what is healthy for dogs, not what actually IS.


----------



## jessica30 (Jun 5, 2012)

jgangsta said:


> or bully max pills or buffk-9 pills


Hey jgangsta! So I just started using buffk-9 for my dog in order to gain some lean muscle and for overall health. I checked the reviews and saw some of the pictures and was pretty amazed! I hope it does wonders.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

jessica30 said:


> Hey jgangsta! So I just started using buffk-9 for my dog in order to gain some lean muscle and for overall health. I checked the reviews and saw some of the pictures and was pretty amazed! I hope it does wonders.


Did you not read any of the responses on this thread???


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

lazy people use supplements.. you really think that pill will just magically *poof* you up a lean mean muscle monster?? joke.. The way to get muscle is hard work, alot of it. and a proper cool down and feed process to correctly rebuild the muscle that has been torn.. period.. yall go buy your buffk9 steroids for your dogs and Ill go buy a k9 weight pull harness and have some fun!!


----------

